# onederland =)



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

That took a long time. but it was worth it to go slow... I am not afraid that I will gain it back b/c the changes that have been made are sustainable over time. 

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Yay! for you! I think the slower you go the easier to keep it off, congrats! Pam


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Wow! Yay! I am an inpatient person so I am so in awe of the way you just keep going, no matter what. I KNOW you will never go back. Congratulations!


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats Cindye... Onedrrland is such a huge achievement! I remember crying the first time that scale hit 199... Its amazing! Keep on keeping on!!


----------

